# Ratchet and Clank Series Order



## Brooklyn (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't normally like to jump into the middle of a series without playing the first installments of a game, but Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destructions seemed to be an exception. (Great game. Hilarious ta'boot.)

My question is, after I even /find/ the first two (near impossible in physical stores), what's the series order and is Ratchet: Deadlocked a canon game?

What I /think/ the order is (based on release dates on gamefaqs.com) is: R&C, R&C: GC, R&C: UYA, R, R&CF:ToD

I don't intend to get Size Matters, seeing as it's a handheld spin-off. (No PSP.)


----------



## ShagsterP (Jan 11, 2008)

I did this same thing.  Currently playing Going Commando until I catch up to play the new game, even though the storylines really don't interconnect much and they're never really epic enough where you HAVE to play everything in order, but I just like doing things that way.  Don't know why you're having trouble finding the original games.  I bought the first two for $10 used from random game stores.

You have the order correct, although Deadlocked is a completely unnecessary game if you don't want to play it.  Unlike the others, it's just an arena mission-based sort of game with a side story.  Size Matters isn't even made by Insomniac, so you're not missing much.  It's a diversionary game, anyway.


----------



## chronoteeth (Jan 11, 2008)

Ratchet & Clank
Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando
Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Ratchet: Deadlocked
Ratchet & Clank: Going mobile
Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters
Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Secret Agent Clank

List thus far.


----------



## gust (Jan 11, 2008)

I did something similar, started with UYA.  
And yeah you have the order right.  (GC and ToD are the best, imo...)


----------



## Melo (Jan 12, 2008)

> Ratchet & Clank
> Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando
> Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal
> Ratchet: Deadlocked
> ...



This would be mostly correct. I do believe Going Mobile (which I never played. I'm not a fan of cell phone games) came after UYA.

What happened with the series is it progressed from an adventure platformer to a shooter. The gameplay in the first three was great, but Deadlocked was a major turning point for the series. It was decent, but I viewed it as kind of a spoof.

The 3rd and 4th did offer online, which took time and resources from the offline portion of the game. The online for the third's was the shit, however, the online community is pretty much desolate now. There's never more than 12 or 15 games available at one time. Online for the 4th was decent, but not as popular as the third.

After Deadlocked, Insomniac got the message that people didn't like the new direction of the series, so Tools of Destruction took the game back to the series roots. The game is really a work of art.

The PSP version (Size Matters) is actually similar to the first Ratchet and Clank. While it was the first Ratchet to NOT be developed by Insomniac, most of the crew working at High Impact are ex-Insomniacs, so the game's mechanics, humor, and such carried over. The voice acting and music composer are even the same.

Size Matter is a great game if you have a PSP. If you don't have one of those, need not worry. There's been a lot of rumors about it being ported to the Playstation 2. The $30 tag, and it being listed as a future PS2 release on a Gamestop website seemed like proof enough for me.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 12, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> ...I bought the first two for $10 used from random game stores....



I've only access to a single (rather small) Gamestop in a strip mall, another dinky GameStop and FYE in the actual mall a mile away from that, a small-town Wal-mart (only carries new to relatively new games), and another Wal-Mart that is in the same situation as the previous....there's online but I can't wait, man!


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen countless copies of all of the PS2 ones available around here. Try EBGames or something similar, or order them online if you have to.

But yeah, I've played through the first 3 and Tools of Destruction, just now working my way through Deadlocked... All you really need for the whole story really is the first 3 and Tools, the Deadlocked isn't that important for the story, and the PSP ones and phone ones aren't either.

Meh.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jan 12, 2008)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> I've seen countless copies of all of the PS2 ones available around here. Try EBGames or something similar, or order them online if you have to...



EB Games and GameStop merged some time ago, so, as you say, I have "tried something similar".


----------



## Melo (Jan 12, 2008)

Brooklyn said:
			
		

> ShagsterP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you ever play Up Your Arsenal online, let me know and I'll pm you a handle. I've got a lot of experience with it online, so I could be of some use.


----------

